# TomTom lässt sich nicht mit Konto verknüpfen (Problem gelöst)



## Disneyfreund (4. Juni 2014)

*TomTom lässt sich nicht mit Konto verknüpfen (Problem gelöst)*

Moin,

Ich habe Probleme mein Navi TomTom Start 20 mit meinen Konto zu verknüpfen.

Verbindung steht(Womit ich auch lange zu kämpfen hatte).

Nur klappt die Verbindung mit den Konto nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nervt einfach

Danke im Vorraus für jede Antwort und jeden Ratschlag.


----------



## Disneyfreund (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: TomTom lässt sich nicht mit Konto verknüpfen*

Problem gelöst.

Die Avira Internet Security Suite war der Übeltäter.

Als ich die komplett Abgeschaltet habe, hat die Verbindung endlich funktioniert .

So konnte ich das Navi mit den Konto verknüpfen .

Und nun lädt er 2 GB Updates.


----------

